# HELP!! betta and african dwarf frogs



## peace_frog21 (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone have african dwarf frogs in their tanks with their bettas?


We introduced one frog each to our separate tanks. My boyfriends betta sniffed arounda t the frog and then left him a lone. My betta is acting pretty agitated. He flared up and hit the frog pretty hard once. I tapped on the glass and he took off, but he's swimming pretty agitatedly around the edges of the tank. He flared up at the frog again, but this time the frog moved towards him and he backed down. 

will it just take the betta a while to get used to the frog? Or do you think I should remove the frog from the tank? I'm almost afraid to leave the room without watching them but the frog is kind of starting to take a stand and my betta is backing down some.

Any insight??

Ashley


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

I keep ADFs with my bettas, and they generally do alright. If they seem to be working it out, you could give them some time. But keep a close eye on them, and remove the frog if the betta doesn't let off soon. One thing that sometimes works is to remove the betta from the tank for a day or so, and then reintoduce him. Then it's not "his" space and he may be alright with the frog.


----------



## peace_frog21 (Mar 8, 2008)

So.....the ADFs didn't do so well in the bettas tanks. We put them with the more docile betta and I saw him attack one of the frogs today and we had to remove them both. We'll have to get them a separate tank. Hopefully when we move our two new bettas into a bigger tank we can try putting the frogs in first and then adding the bettas to see if that works out better for the froggies!!!

Hopefully it will.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Good luck. It's always a crap shoot with the betta, it seems. Just depends on the personality of the fish, how much space you've got, hiding spaces, the phase of the moon, etc. Hope the bigger tank(s) works out for you!

My betta kept my apple snail hostage in the corner of the 5 gal. tank. He don't wanna share his space with nobody. Darn shame, too, since I wanted to add african dwarf frogs to the tank with him. He's a solitary dude. He even flares at the picture of another betta on his betta food container. :lol: 

Keep us posted!


----------



## peace_frog21 (Mar 8, 2008)

I think one of my ADFs got injured. He looks kind of swollen but I don't think it's bloat b/c it looks like there's been a little bleeding under one of his arms and that's the side he seems to be more swollen on. The betta tried to kill him!! So I hope he gets better and the swelling doesn't turn into bloat or something.


----------

